# I Grow Chronic



## imburne (Mar 21, 2007)

I just got this video a few days ago and watched it a few times. The     Jorge Cervantes video that was recently posted made me want to post this one. You will see the differences in both. I personally like this one better because it will be more of my style when I begin to grow. I hope you all enjoy!!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=646579098652323139


----------



## imburne (Mar 26, 2007)

Dang, no comments, nothing??


----------



## new_kid_on_the_block (Mar 28, 2007)

damn, i just spent 1 hour and 24 min of my life watching ur video..ehhehe... well im new here and to everything there is here and found your video very helpful to understanding the whole process...  thx a bunch man..


----------

